# Powder Board suggestions?



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Hovercraft lmao.
Seriously though if you want to talk with me on this topic shoot me a pm as I have given up arguing with people on the internet


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> Hovercraft lmao.
> Seriously though if you want to talk with me on this topic shoot me a pm as I have given up arguing with people on the internet


Flash up a pic so everyone knows you're not full of shit.

I want one of these. Hehe

you'd be wise to listen to Mr E


TT


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton Fish if you're talking truly powder specific, not a groomer deck obviously. 

For a little more balanced but cambered, which seems to be important to you consider the juice wagon, float is quite good. For a big mountain board, go burton landlord.


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

I had my 2015 Yes PYL in Japan last month. Had a strange mix of weather, from ice to soft groomers to 30cm of fresh on groomers to knee deep powder.

It worked so well in the powder. I found myself leaning forward to get the nose down. I was going to move bindings forward but didn't get around to it.

It was fast and stable bombing groomers. Was nice to do turns with. I cant think of anything I wasn't happy with it for!

So if you like that kind of board, take one for a test if you can and make up your own mind!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Switch capable: Burton Flight Attendant, K2 Peacekeeper, Salomon Rancho, Jones Flagship, Ride Alter Ego, Yes 420, Slash Straight, Venture Storm, or a Salomon Pow Snake.

Not really switch friendly: Flow Darwin, Burton Cloudsplitter (hard to find), Burton Fish or Barracuda, Nitro Slash or Quiver Pow, Bataleon Camel Toe or that Whitegold one.

As a point, the most fun carving I've had has been on a 147 Derby Snake with K2 Lien ATs, or 153 Flow Darwin with Freeballers. I also ride park on my Derby.


----------



## Helix (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks all,

Definitely some things to think about. I don't think the burton fish is for me, it's a bit too much in the "powder specific" category. I'm sure it'd be great if I lived off a resort and could always know if it was going to be a powder day or not. I generally avoid Burton because of the EST binding system, but they're everywhere so I can probably manage to demo everything I'd be interested in before I end up buying, though I probably won't be lucky enough to try them on powder.

I'm not worried about riding switch at all. I have a different board I use for park, and on the days I guess wrong about powder I'll just avoid park and switch. I can't avoid trees, groomers, and moguls, however. 

How do swallowtail boards do on normal runs and in harder/solid snow in trees/moguls? Is it weird? I know I just need to demo a bunch to figure out how it feels to me, but...I can't help but wonder

Also, does anyone have actual experience with the NS chairman in powder? I saw a bunch of reviews that say it was supposed to be pretty good, and I really liked how it felt on crappy snow...but there's no powder in tahoe to speak of, and I'd rather trust the reviews of random people on an online forum than online reviews, lol

Thanks ETM, I'm not looking to argue about anything


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you heard of Dupraz boards?

They're not like other boards.

They're total length is long, but the EE is tiny, with a deep side cut.
They surf powder awesome, you can smash the front end into the powder & it just shoots you back out like a porpoise.

You can just tell by lookin' at them, they slay powder.

I found one last year, but there was no powder anywhere.
Rode it 15 times before I ever saw pow.

I was way more amazed, by how it did in everything condition other than powder.


TT


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Wants a total pow slaying machine... yet doesn't want rocker... gets serious pow sticks suggested... then says he actually doesn't want a _reaal_ pow board...

You need to figure out WHAT you want, man. It sounds like you want an normal ass board that just for some reason kills it in the powder, but isn't rocker. That just isn't going to happen. There are rad boards that do fine in pow but nothing like a reeaaal pow stick. Those will be magical.

Really, you should just buy a Birdman or a Dupraz and get over your silly notions.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Helix said:


> ..
> Also, does anyone have actual experience with the NS chairman in powder? ...


Yup, just yesterday did a full powder-day snowcat tour on a Chairman 164 ...

My thoughts, FWIW: from Nivek's list above, the Venture Storm is a great powder board that can also handle groomers (it is flat under feet, so not rockered there, but is for the nose/tail). I would choose that over the Chairman for powder. The Chairman is an awesome freeride and carving board, IMO. But, I don't think it is the best powder board out there. Granted, I did not have the bindings set back as much as I would have liked and I am not saying the Chairman wasn't good in the powder (it was), but I think there are boards designed more for that than the Chairman. The Storm is much sufy-er than the Chairman, which is a plus in powder, IMO. 

If you can wait till next year, Venture's new version of the Euphoria will be an awesome powder board (it is nothing like this year's version: the reverse sidecut & swallow tail will be gone, but that is just the beginning).... or the swallow tail NS for next year is the Swift. 



here is the video of the Chairman in powder from yesterday, FWIW.


----------



## Cotners (Nov 24, 2013)

I really enjoy my Capita Charlie Slasher. It floats super well in powder but still rips groomers and carves well.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's my choice. I own 2.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...ent/170866-2013-salomon-sick-stick-160-a.html

Also if you really want a swallow tail, cut one into one of your existing boards. I highly recommend it. Even a camber shape will float without issue with a swallow tail.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/147665-cut-not.html


----------



## Helix (Feb 23, 2015)

destroy said:


> Wants a total pow slaying machine... yet doesn't want rocker... gets serious pow sticks suggested... then says he actually doesn't want a _reaal_ pow board...
> 
> You need to figure out WHAT you want, man. It sounds like you want an normal ass board that just for some reason kills it in the powder, but isn't rocker. That just isn't going to happen. There are rad boards that do fine in pow but nothing like a reeaaal pow stick. Those will be magical.
> 
> Really, you should just buy a Birdman or a Dupraz and get over your silly notions.


As I said, I want something I can take on groomers, trees, and moguls when I guess wrong and think there will be a powder day and there isn't (I can typically only bring one board with me to the mountain). Sure, I could ride anything through anything, but my current boards are really not-fun in powder, and I want to fill that hole.

The only one I don't think I'll check out of this list is the burton fish, and only because 1/ it's burton, and 2/ everything I've heard about it says it sucks unless you actually have powder.

There are hybrid camber profiles I'm good with, but full rocker is, thus far, not for me. I like my board to be stable at speed, not wanting to turn on me when I want to go straight. I also like edges to engage quickly and solidly on non-powder.

The Drupaz looks interesting...
What's the availability of Drupaz in the US? Is there anywhere in the Tahoe area I could demo one?



> If you can wait till next year, Venture's new version of the Euphoria will be an awesome powder board (it is nothing like this year's version: the reverse sidecut & swallow tail will be gone, but that is just the beginning).... or the swallow tail NS for next year is the Swift.


Awesome, thanks, that video helped. It looked like you were leaning back to keep the nose out of the powder there, did you have to work at it, or was it just slightly? And damn you for posting a video of real snow  

I can probably wait until next year, I don't think there are (m?)any powder days left in the season out here. Maybe we'll have an amazing march, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Helix said:


> As I said, I want something I can take on groomers, trees, and moguls when I guess wrong and think there will be a powder day and there isn't (I can typically only bring one board with me to the mountain). Sure, I could ride anything through anything, but my current boards are really not-fun in powder, and I want to fill that hole.
> 
> The only one I don't think I'll check out of this list is the burton fish, and only because 1/ it's burton, and 2/ everything I've heard about it says it sucks unless you actually have powder.
> 
> There are hybrid camber profiles I'm good with, but full rocker is, thus far, not for me. I like my board to be stable at speed, not wanting to turn on me when I want to go straight. I also like edges to engage quickly and solidly on non-powder.


I'm sure there are other boards that will fit...but sounds like you should try the Ultra Dream. Handles moguls well for me...held edge well even when ice patches get exposed in between moguls late into a busy pow day when everything is getting plowed into piles on the trails and have to navigate the mogul fields to pow stashes in the trees and up on the sides of marked trails. Switch capable, more switch capable than peacekeeper--I owned the peacekeeper and I felt like I had to ride set back from ref in the pow more than on the ultra dream...making it less switch capable for me. Ultra dream does feel better on groomers and chopped up pow. Definitely not a damp ride, it will buck you around at times...but I guess you can't have everything in a board like this. I have not had it up to real high speed yet, but it felt good up to 50 mph and I can tell I could push it harder (just watch out for getting bucked on some chop). Straight up hard charging, directional riding in bottomless pow, I would choose peacekeeper over Ultradream and ride it set way back on the tail...for what you describe wanting (which is basically what I want the board for also), Ultradream. I would have kept the peacekeeper, but I think I would rather get something more surfy eventually for those bottomless days. I have done some tommohawks trying to really push it riding ref stance on the ultra dream in some deeper stuff...it performs really well in the pow overall, but you do still need to get on that back leg at times riding it at ref stance. It is pretty nice for what you describe, but I'm sure there are probably better boards...I think I will keep this one for a couple seasons.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Helix said:


> As I said, I want something I can take on groomers, trees, and moguls when I guess wrong and think there will be a powder day and there isn't (I can typically only bring one board with me to the mountain). Sure, I could ride anything through anything, but my current boards are really not-fun in powder, and I want to fill that hole.
> 
> The only one I don't think I'll check out of this list is the burton fish, and only because 1/ it's burton, and 2/ everything I've heard about it says it sucks unless you actually have powder.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. There are definitely good hybrids out there and my favourite are my Lib's with C2. I rode C2 pretty much all last season when I wasn't on my Birdman but I've been on my BTX boards more this season and kinda just challenged myself to ride harder and faster despite the overt rocker shapes. I've found that even though they are more chattery and noodley, they still hold a solid edge with the magnetraction. The difference is mainly in feel and how that makes you feel as a rider. If you can turn off that worry instinct you can still do much of the same, but how a board makes you feel is probably more important than what it's actually capable of when you're on it. If you're not having a good time...

The kind of board it sounds like you're looking for is one of the less popular ones these days. There'll be some suggestions in here, but you're looking for more of a freeride stick. Most people just end up using a mountain twin for that kind of riding, so there isn't a huge demand for them. I would look at something like a Lib La Niña (haven't ridden one, but it looks cool. almost bought one) or a Nidecker Ultralight. Hell, a good hybrid could be transformed a little with a custom swallow tail! 

Don't be afraid to go a little longer than you're used to either, it'll add float and stability. You'll quickly get used to the extra weight and size in no time. I ride a 180 Birdman in the trees up in Whistler no problem


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

deagol said:


> Yup, just yesterday did a full powder-day snowcat tour on a Chairman 164 ...
> 
> My thoughts, FWIW: from Nivek's list above, the Venture Storm is a great powder board that can also handle groomers (it is flat under feet, so not rockered there, but is for the nose/tail). I would choose that over the Chairman for powder. The Chairman is an awesome freeride and carving board, IMO. But, I don't think it is the best powder board out there. Granted, I did not have the bindings set back as much as I would have liked and I am not saying the Chairman wasn't good in the powder (it was), but I think there are boards designed more for that than the Chairman. The Storm is much sufy-er than the Chairman, which is a plus in powder, IMO.
> 
> ...


Whats all of that white fluffy stuff coming off of your board and getting all over your boots at minute 4:06 ?


Been so long since any of us up here in the PNW have ridden it


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Charlie Slasher is solid.

Undeniably superb in powder. Handles groomers, carving and charging pretty well; unless you're looking for a sort of 'playful' board. The Charlie isn't.

Also... there seems to be 3 schools of preference when it comes to powder boards:
1. Really long boards with short effective edge. 
2. Regular-ish length boards, mid wide with taper and/or swallow tail.
3. Really short but wide boards.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

How about Burton Con Artist or Fishcuit?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Helix said:


> ....
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks, that video helped. It looked like you were leaning back to keep the nose out of the powder there, did you have to work at it, or was it just slightly? And damn you for posting a video of real snow
> ...


Yeah, I was leaning back, and was definitely "aware" of it if that makes sense, but it really wasn't that bad. I should have set the stance back the night before this trip, but was too lazy or just forgot..... On the steeper stuff, I didn't have to think about it, I just rode and it did fine. If I would have had the time between the runs then I would have moved both bindings back and it would have been pretty damn good. 

For next year, I know there will be more choices, but Venture & Never Summer definitely have some great powder boards to choose from.

here is a trip from a few weeks before that on a different board (Venture Storm Split). Notice how differently it behaves.






Clayton Bigsby said:


> Whats all of that white fluffy stuff coming off of your board and getting all over your boots at minute 4:06 ?
> 
> 
> Been so long since any of us up here in the PNW have ridden it


I feel for you guys.... it really sucks to get cheated out of winter :sad2:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Burton Fish if you're talking truly powder specific, not a groomer deck obviously.
> 
> For a little more balanced but cambered, which seems to be important to you consider the juice wagon, float is quite good. For a big mountain board, go burton landlord.


Cambered fish is actually not bad on hardback.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

destroy said:


> Wants a total pow slaying machine... yet doesn't want rocker... gets serious pow sticks suggested... then says he actually doesn't want a _reaal_ pow board...
> 
> You need to figure out WHAT you want, man. It sounds like you want an normal ass board that just for some reason kills it in the powder, but isn't rocker. That just isn't going to happen. There are rad boards that do fine in pow but nothing like a reeaaal pow stick. Those will be magical.
> 
> Really, you should just buy a Birdman or a Dupraz and get over your silly notions.


Yep, can't write the quote below and then be shy about real powder boards. 

"....But, by far the most important trait is that it does awesome in powder. Not "ok in powder and ok everywhere else" but "excellent in powder"."


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I bought a Salomon Powder Snake (thanks to the forum for the recommendation) after last season and finally got to use it at Steamboat on Saturday. We had 13" of fresh snow and I really loved riding the Powder Snake. I was riding goofy (I usually ride normal) due to a knee injury and the Snake made surfing powder pretty easy. I was surprised how good it was switch too.

Magical is exactly how I would describe it in the deeper powder. Once things got chopped up, it still rode well. I enjoyed it in the soft moguls, trees and some small drops. For a large board (166), it is super easy to throw around...even when things got tight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha, one of these puristic powder board threads... 



destroy said:


> You need to figure out WHAT you want, man. It sounds like you want an normal ass board that just for some reason kills it in the powder, but isn't rocker. That just isn't going to happen.


This isn't true IMO  cos I know one. And I'm sure there are more. I've hybrid camrocks which _do_ kill it in pow, also deep pow. And are as well awsome on groomers. There _are_ freeride boards which are awsome in pow and I think, that's what OP is looking for. 

OP, not every hybrid will be as good in pow, yes, as not every hybrid has the same shape/setback/amount of rocker in the nose (e.g. I've a flat-rocker hybrid, only little setback and late rising rocker in the nose -> I've to lean back in pow). And I think that's what you try to avoid.

OTOH, my Jones Mothership/Flagship have a big setback, rocker in nose rises right at the last inserts. They kill it on groomers when carving. They also kill it in pow, surf beautifully without leaning back. And that's not just cos I chose bit longer sizes than needed for my weight... hub is well in the middle of the weight range of his Flag and kills pow without leaning back. Whereas on the same size of a NS Raptor, he had to lean back in deep (IIRC, the Chairman is the successor of the Raptor). That one's more of an all mtn board which _can_ be taken into the odd pow day but doesn't _kill_ pow. Vice versa for a Hovy. Can be taken to groomers but doesn't "kill" groomers. 

As you mention to have to negociate also moguls with that board... the Flag may not be the right board as it's very stiff and rather PITA in moguls. But I'm sure the Flag is not the _only_ exsting freeride board that "kills pow" . Look for freeride boards with decent setback and early rising rocker nose.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Haha, one of these puristic powder board threads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about my rossignol krypto. It's my splitboard. It has handled some steep lines and provided me with the confidence i needed to new be hesitant in no fall zones. And at the same time it can handle the deeps. Then on stuff that is not fresh it charges, grips, responds and hauls. I too love the camrock/hybrid camber.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

The board seems to get some hate but for your normal rider who wants a board that is good in pow and on hardpack the Hovercraft is excellent. I've ridden mine for 20 days so far this winter in everything from fresh pow to crud, through the trees, on bulletproof groomers and it hasn't put a foot wrong. For the money I think it's a great bit of kit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

francium said:


> The board seems to get some hate but for your normal rider who wants a board that is good in pow and on hardpack the Hovercraft is excellent. I've ridden mine for 20 days so far this winter in everything from fresh pow to crud, through the trees, on bulletproof groomers and it hasn't put a foot wrong. For the money I think it's a great bit of kit.


No hate from my side! Just the indication that it doesn't ride as a "normal" freeride board. It's very wide... felt coarse to me. Can't rememer the size the hub did demo, but his conclusion was similar. Not aggressive enough (he also chose a Flag over the Hovy). Of course, in my case, the board was way too wide for my feet - for a a guy with larger feet it may not feel that boat-ish on groomers. In hubs case, nothing that doesn't carve as a Custom X is good enough. Everyone defines fun differently .

Many here are the same opinion as you and seem to love that board also for riding groomers. Personal preference . Surely one of the boards one should consider to demo to see if it's ones cup of tea.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

francium said:


> The board seems to get some hate but for your normal rider who wants a board that is good in pow and on hardpack the Hovercraft is excellent. I've ridden mine for 20 days so far this winter in everything from fresh pow to crud, through the trees, on bulletproof groomers and it hasn't put a foot wrong. For the money I think it's a great bit of kit.


Sorry bro, if you want to put any weight into a turn there's some serious accommodation that needs to be made in ones riding style to not get washed out on tail. Compromise is not a word I will ever use to describe how I have to ride a board. I'm sure it can be enjoyed on groomed runs, and I don't doubt you have the time of your life on yours but that's not what it's for, it's purely a pow stick. And most riders don't ride a board in a way that accommodates no tail. It rips in pow but it's far from being an everyday stick.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Does probably help I have size 11 boots so edge to edge it's pretty snappy, I haven't found I have to make any compromise with my riding I can happily carve trenches on groomers and haven't found the tail washes out even when I'm pushing it. I've been riding my magtek xv as well this season and I quite like it's not quite as stiff it means it's a laugh to play around on. I'm not saying it's the best groomer board or powder board out there but but as long as you don't mind it not having a tail (which has only been an issue a couple of times) I think it's a good board and not a pure powder board .


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...a-charlie-slasher-161-illuminati-evolver.html


----------

